# Texture gun hooked up to my compressor???



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you ever tried to repair and match a popcorn ceiling by using a texture gun hooked up to your compressor?????? We get a lot of inquiries on repairing popcorn due to water damage and cracks from settling. I currently have 2 repairs and h/o wants a perfect match. I don't want to spend the money on an expensive machine. I saw a gun similar to this picture at Home Depot and was thinking of hooking it up to my compressor. Anyone ever use something similar???


Heres a pic:
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/51125416/Air_Texture_Paint_Gun.jpg


I'm thinking:

1 Peel loose popcorn
2 Oil prime it
3. Skim it with 20 Minute compound 
4 Sand it
5. Shoot it with texture mixed in with latex Flat ceiling white
6. Shoot the whole ceiling in latex flat


Any thoughts or help?


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

That sounds perfect to me!


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

That's what I use. 

Cover everything that you don't want to have texture on.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I do a lot of ceiling repairs and there is a reason I get them all....it's such a pain, no one wants to do it. Every pattern is different, and needs to be approached differently to get a match. If these people want it exact you might want to try and fool around on some samples first so you can get all the bugs out on a scrap piece, instead of your HO's ceiling. Here's a tip though. After you scrape away whatever you are going to remove, sand most of the texture off an area about 6 inches out, all the way around your removed area. This way then you do skim it, you aren't jumping over all the texture with your blade leaving big ridges, and you keep the same elevation so it blends better. Other then that all you need to do is put yourself in the shoes of the original applicator, and figure out how they did it. (alot of the older swirl patterns were created with grooved trowels, if you don't have one usually a wallpaper brush works well enough)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

What size compressor?


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a 2 HP sears compressor all the time for that. MOPAINT


----------



## 12inchsash (Oct 9, 2008)

I have never used a gun like but i would also be interested to know how it works.I do all of my stipple repairs with a hand pump (slowly).And i hate almost every one.If it's a new ceiling it's not so bad but one with 10 coats of paint.*cringe*


----------



## Stilts (Apr 14, 2008)

Mixing paint in with the accoustic changes the way the texture looks. It usually doesn't match real well.

Two big problems with spraying accoustic.
First problem is making sure that the patch you're mudding doesn't show through. Best way is as already described, scrape down the surrounding area well so there's no chatters on the mud, then lightly scrape some more texture out from there to help feather in the new spray.

The second problem is the fact that when they originally spray the texture out of a big truck, the texture guys get real particular, they'll buy different brands with different sized aggregate and consistencies to get a mix they like best. Then they all spray different amounts at different pressures. Basically, it can be literally impossible to get a perfect match sometimes, especially if you are using a different sized aggregate than they did. If it's at all possible, and not a massive ceiling it's better to quickly scrape the room, and respray the entire thing. Unfortunately it's a huge mess, and sometimes it's just too big to justify it. If you can't scrape the whole thing, then make sure you get a real good match on scrap. If you experiment on the ceiling, it fills in the texture around the patch with mud and looks horrible.


----------



## dhp (Sep 18, 2008)

+1...all walls here are textured so we do ALOT of repair and i ALWAYS try and skip popcorn....i have one guy who all he does is texture (yeah we do that much) and we use the same set up you described with a 2 hp 100psi 30 gallon compressor. we have never match popcorn perfect....we have been lucky in the past and got it 99.9% but never perfect.

i hate it so much i offer to remove it for the same cost as repair. plus whatever retexture is called for.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Texured ceilings are a pain, but something that has to be addressed.
The best compressor too use for a small patch is 5 horse with a 30 gallon tank(ya know its got the handle and the wheels). You need the volume of the air, more than the pressure and a smaller one won't deliver 30PSI continuosly like the 30 gallon tank will(when you pull the trigger on the hopper gun you need VOLUME not pressure). Since your gonna paint it all afterwards, the best approach is to cover the floor with drops clothes and drape plastic to the walls (9 ft painters plastic), then lay run of plastic, and then a second run of plastic on the floor. Scrape the ceiling down, ALL of it, patch the hole, then roll up the top layer and trash it, then spray primer on the ceiling and then re-spray texture, roll up the second layer of plastic, and trash it. then you have a fixed ceiling . Think about it, this method is quicker, cheaper and the only way to really fix a textured ceiling. I've been spraying popcorn since the mid 70's and I don't know a better or faster way to fix one.

Anyway,,, as a drywaller and a banjo picker,, I been learning a new song lately,, its called,, "I lost all my money but a two dollar bill"


----------

